

How to get a job at a startup - 2009 - redrory
http://hicks-wright.net/blog/how-to-get-a-job-at-fog-creek-part-1/

======
mtogo
This article puts a lot of emphasis on school. A _lot_ of it.

No comment on that, just the observation.

